# Good Japanese Songs?



## Kylan Velpa (May 1, 2019)

Hoi.
Recently I've found that I am really into some of Japan's music. I've found two anime openings I like and what I think is a pop song:

Crossing Fields (Opening of Sword Art Online)

Netsujo No Spectrum  (Opening of Seven Deadly Sins)

Bad Apple!! (I think it's a Japanese pop song but idk)

I was wondering if u furs knew of any other good Japanese songs of a similar style. If u can't be bothered to listen to the ones I posted above, here's a vague description of the style:

Simple, catchy melodies with a really upbeat rhythm and head-banging accompaniment.

Btw I prefer the Japanese versions to English covers, just because Japanese sounds so nice! I can't understand a word they're saying but I'm not a lyrics sort of person so that doesn't bother me anyways.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 1, 2019)

I worked on my last submission to this


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 2, 2019)

Incoming music suggestion list! These are some of my favorite J-bands along with my favorite song of theirs

Abingdon Boy School - JAP!/Howling (Rock, known for themes in Darker Than Black and Sengoku Basara)
World Order - Have a Nice Day (Fun poppy techno, makes great music videos)
Utada Hikaru - Simple & Clean/Sanctuary (If you haven't already come across her, she's known for Kingdom Hearts themes)
Miyavi - *Hard to go wrong, all of his music is good* (A great guitarist)
Gackt - Vanilla/Mizerable (Fits in several genres, is a pretty angel baby)
The Pillows - Last Dinosaur (Rock, known for FLCL theme)
Dir En Grey  (Heavy visual Kei)
Malice Mizer (More visual Kei)
Girugamesh (Metal)
Kishidan - One Night Carnival (Fun, goofy, poppy)
Kyary Pamyu Pamyu - Goodbye Ni-Chan (My sweet buttercup child whom I love forever)
Perfume (Very popular girl band)

Some of my other favorite themes are the openers of Trigun, Cowboy Bebop, and Evangelion.
Naruto and Bleach, regardless of how you feel about that type of shonen, have some really great music libraries as well. 

I could go on and on but that should keep you busy <3


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 2, 2019)

KawaiiPeachcup said:


> Incoming music suggestion list! These are some of my favorite J-bands along with my favorite song of theirs
> 
> Abingdon Boy School - JAP!/Howling (Rock, known for themes in Darker Than Black and Sengoku Basara)
> World Order - Have a Nice Day (Fun poppy techno, makes great music videos)
> ...


Wow thank you. I must admit that is overwhelming!

So yes it will keep me busy and hopefully I'll pick up some great new tunes! =3


----------



## ConorHyena (May 2, 2019)

Anything by X-Japan.

Weekend, Rusty Nail or Endless Rain are awsome.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 2, 2019)

Thank u

U know it's rather funny. I have this one friend who is a total weeb and beginning to dip his toes into the furry fandom. I personally wouldn't say he's a furry yet, but he's on the way.
While he's got me, a furry who has enjoyed a couple of anime-style shows, dipping _my _toes into Japanese music!


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 2, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Wow thank you. I must admit that is overwhelming!
> 
> So yes it will keep me busy and hopefully I'll pick up some great new tunes! =3



I would start here for sure, it's super cute and I love it :3


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 2, 2019)

Not bad. Thank you!
I'll be sure to check the others out after some revision.


----------



## Kinare (May 8, 2019)

All of my suggestions are gonna be a lil old and might not be on Youtube so I'm not gonna bother trying to find links, but here they are:
Owari Nai Yume - Nanase Aikawa
Do it! - Nanase Aikawa
I Am - Hitomi
Multiple songs by dream - Free as the Wind, w.h.y, My Will, Night of Fire, Breakin' Out, Private Wars

That's all I can think of for now. I know I'm missing some, but can't remember what anime they were from or titles so just look up early 2000's anime themes for more ideas if you like my taste in j-pop. :v


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 8, 2019)

Kinare said:


> All of my suggestions are gonna be a lil old and might not be on Youtube so I'm not gonna bother trying to find links, but here they are:
> Owari Nai Yume - Nanase Aikawa
> Do it! - Nanase Aikawa
> I Am - Hitomi
> ...


Thanks! ^w^


----------



## Pipistrele (May 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Hoi.
> Recently I've found that I am really into some of Japan's music. I've found two anime openings I like and what I think is a pop song:
> 
> Crossing Fields (Opening of Sword Art Online)
> ...






Some really good Japanese post-rock for that hug of yours :v


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 8, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Some really good Japanese post-rock for that hug of yours :v


Aww thanks!
*boops*


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 12, 2019)

*These are all from shows I've watched in the past that had really good soundtracks all made by really good singers or bands!*

Kenshi Yonezu (the dude who sang the second opening for My Hero Academia)





Co Shu Nie (The band who did the opening for Tokyo Ghoul Season 2, and the ED for The Promised Neverland Season 1)





Uverworld (A band known for doing a whole bunch of openings, most notably for Bleach and the Promised Neverland)





Amazarashi (A band thats done endings for Tokyo Ghoul and Dororo)





Asian Kung-Fu Generation (A band that did the opening for ERASED)





I Also highly recommend watching these shows, they're all really good starter animes that I think anyone would enjoy!


----------



## _Ivory_ (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (May 12, 2019)

KawaiiPeachcup said:


> I would start here for sure, it's super cute and I love it :3


I love her psychedelic videos! Oto no Kuni has somewhat a very uplifting vibe to it, I find


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 12, 2019)

Danke schön everyone!


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 12, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> I love her psychedelic videos! Oto no Kuni has somewhat a very uplifting vibe to it, I find


Haha I love it~

<3


----------



## Sail_Ed (Jun 3, 2019)

I've been really loving Daichi Miura recently


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 28, 2019)

Well, if you asked for it.




(Original - Taku Iwasaki - Awake)
AWAKEN MY MASTERS!!1!11!!!1


----------



## goatwolff (Jul 5, 2019)

ALBUMS:
*dos monos - dos city / *EXPERIMENTAL, BOOM BAP, J-RAP / DEATHBOMB ARC
_clean ya nerves (cleopatra)_




*haru nemuri - haru to shura */ NOISE POP, POST HARDCORE, J-HIP HOP, EXPERIMENTAL ROCK / PERFECT
_make more noise of you_




*kero kero bonito - bonito generation / *ELECTROPOP, J-POP, BUBBLEGUM BASS, J-HIP HOP / DOUBLE DENIM
_graduation_


----------



## Sugarbomb (Jul 7, 2019)

The shadow art bad apple is an arrangement of Elly's theme, from Touhou Project: Lotus Land Story.

Touhou Project has a lot of good music.  It doesn't necessarily come with vocals, but a lot of it is worth a listen.
-U.N. Owen was Her? is one of the most famous, due to its presence in the meme world.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 7, 2019)

The only thing missing is arguably the accompaniment.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Huskybooty (Jul 9, 2019)

Check out Frederic: 




and Sakanaction:


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 10, 2019)

And yet another Kenshi Yonezu one.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## SweetTooth29 (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 14, 2019)

I personally love this one
_




_


----------



## Vamux (Aug 14, 2019)

Check these Japanese classics out.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 19, 2019)

Not quite Pop but still pretty darn good


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Aug 19, 2019)

These are good songs and good bands.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Sep 19, 2019)

Snow Flower (the closing theme to _A Little Snow Fairy Sugar_)









I also like the opening theme Sugar Baby Love


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## ZELPHINA (Oct 1, 2019)

Melfina's Song- Outlaw Star




Lofi Hiphop and Jazzhop Mix- Cowboy Bebop




 Rain (live)- Gackt




 P.S. I love you - Gackt




Last Song -Gackt


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 1, 2019)

More City Pop


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Mivrah (Oct 26, 2019)

Scandal!! They are one of my favorite bands of all time. <3


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Oct 28, 2019)

I just remembered a good Japanese song someone at DeviantArt showed me:


----------

